# 1991 BMW 850i for sale!



## longislandsteve (Nov 9, 2015)

FOR SALE BY OWNER - 1991 BMW 850i with much desired 5.0L V12 engine and 6 speed manual transmission, along with beautiful burgundy paint, tan leather interior and a power sunroof. Car is in great shape with 114,760 original miles. Not much considering it is just about 25 years old and a collectors item. Car has been very well maintained. Has new rims, new tires, new stainless exhaust system, new suspension, 2 new batteries, and a complete tune up, all with in the last year. Car runs n looks great. Total head turner. Always getting compliments. I love it but have had it for quite a while and have my sights set on another car now. Car is 90% of the time garage kept, and when it isn't, it is under a custom fit cover which comes with the purchase of the car as a bonus. Any questions feel free to contact me. I am asking $15,500 but am slightly negotiable. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## jmanscotch (Aug 27, 2009)

Do you live over off E Olive? I swear I've seen this is person when there visiting someone down the road...


----------



## longislandsteve (Nov 9, 2015)

No, sorry. Perhaps someone else with same car.


----------



## longislandsteve (Nov 9, 2015)

Price drop! Now asking $14,900!


----------

